# can someone id this fish for me?



## danoreef (Jun 12, 2013)

Can anyone id the fish for me?


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Green Terror. Sometimes called a 'gold saum'. Andinoacara rivulatus


----------



## danoreef (Jun 12, 2013)

This fish is about 6-7 inches, he's the only fish in the tank. The tank is 25 gallons. My freind wants to put another fish in the tank is it advisable. If so what would be a good tank mate? Also, if she were to get a larger aquarium, what would be a good tank mate?


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

You need a bigger tank for that fish first. 25g is way to small for even one. Aim for a 75g.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

No. This fish needs a 55 gallon minimum, preferably a 75 gallon. Adding anything to the current setup would end in disaster. Guaranteed. IMO, even in a 55 gallon you'd want to think "tank mates" rather than "tank mate" as most likely he will aggressively try to claim the entire tank for himself. As stated above, you are looking at a 75 gallon tank for them to be happy. I'm sure there are other tank mates that would work. Firemouth,Convict... Either way, you're looking at a 75 gallon. Again, this is my opinion only.


----------



## danoreef (Jun 12, 2013)

thank you all. IO appreciate your help


----------

